# Opinions Pleaaaase :D



## ScottishGirrl (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey, Im thinking about buying a huuuuge new tank.
Its going to be roughly 9foot long and four foot high, and with the stand it will be about 6foot high.
im going to get it sort of sunk into the wall, obviously with room between the top of the tank and the wall for water changes, feeding ect.
Just wanted to know if you all thought this was a bit too far..?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Something that size would have to be custom made, yes?


----------



## ScottishGirrl (Mar 9, 2009)

yes it is, it would be custom built by the people who sell you the glass.


----------



## B Castle (Mar 5, 2009)

I almost did a built-in when I built my house.... since I actually BUILT it, I could pretty much do whatever I wanted. Now I regret not doing it.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

sounds like quite a project!!! if you start it, we'd love to see some pictures...it'd make a great blog!!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Sounds awesome! Time consuming tho. What would be ur stcking plans? Plants? Fish? Substrate?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

also, how many gallons is that? like a billion? lol jk


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

I think that's a great idea, but before you do it, let me ask how you plan to clean the bottom of the tank? I'm 6'2, and I have a 110 Extra high that, if I am standing on a stool to get my armpit level with the top of the tank I can just barely touch the bottom. And I always soak my sleeves doing it. That's 31" tall. What are you going to do with a 48" tall tank? Swim? A 9x3x2 to 2 1/2' tank should be plenty for most fish, unless you had something specic in mind for which you need a 4' tall tank.

Also, bear in mind that, if you are going to plant a 48" deep tank, you will need MASSIVE amounts of light, as the intensity will be down to around a third or so by the time it gets to the bottom of the tank.

Now, another thing to keep in mind, that's going to be about 550 gallons if it's only 2' front to back. So almost 3 tons. Make sure your floor can handle it.


----------



## ScottishGirrl (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks tophat, i have thought about all this for a long time, my uncle is a architect and my grandad is a builder, they have carried out all sorts of tests to ensure the building is stable for putting that much weight on.
The lighting would also be specially designed by my uncle, im not the most upto date on the technology lingo that he used but i'll try my best to describe how theyd work!!
They would look like the normal tank lights you could buy anywhere for a regular fish tank, but they have a special mirror effect that also has pearl protein within it so the light would be reflected all the way to the bottom.
i hope that made sense to you guys, because thats the best i could translate his techo talk into normal talk !!
Im lucky to have family members in almost all sectors of the trade industry so the tank stand would be built on special hydrolic(? excuse the spelling) platforms which can be height adjusted for the cleaning ect.
As for stocking ect, i havent thought about that in great depth yet, just going to take it one step at a time, so building this thing first!!


----------



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, that does seem pretty high tech, but it also sounds freaking awesome!!


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Sounds like you are well on your way. So long as you can clean the tank without too much trouble, then you're one lucky person. Make sure you figure out a really easy way to do it, though, because the harder it is the more likely you will be to let it slide.


----------



## ScottishGirrl (Mar 9, 2009)

thats why id rather have it more technical than normal cos i dont want it to become more of a chore than a hobby when it comes to cleaning ect..


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Then you are one lucky lassie, y'are.
:yourock:
I am going to love the pictures.


----------



## ScottishGirrl (Mar 9, 2009)

tophat665 said:


> Then you are one lucky lassie, y'are.
> :yourock:
> I am going to love the pictures.


i liked the use of the scottish words


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you know how many gallons that is? Is it big enough for ID sharks? they are soo cool!


----------



## ScottishGirrl (Mar 9, 2009)

i think its approx 510 gallons, not too sure though, would have to calculate it up!! whatever it is its a lot


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Height x width x depth / 231 gets you American gallons. Not sure what that works out to in Imperial. Or you can go HxWxD in Centimetres, divide by 1000 to get Litres, then Multiply by 5/19 to get gallons. I know you were going 84x48, but how far front to back? 36?


----------



## ScottishGirrl (Mar 9, 2009)

:S well that was waaaay to confusing for me haha, i never counted myself i just googled it!!
probably wasnt right..
its 9feet3inches in length by 4feet in height and 2feet4inches in width!


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

535 gallons


----------



## ScottishGirrl (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank You Tophat.
Too mathmatical for my liking!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

WOW! thats gonna be a cool tank! have fun with it!


----------



## wmoyer2006 (Mar 7, 2009)

That's going to be an heckova chore to do a partial water change if you run into an emergency.

Also that's a crapload of filtration.


----------



## ScottishGirrl (Mar 9, 2009)

I know, will be worth it though!
Oh i know, going to cost a fortune too!!


----------

